# NZ AAPBTC Nationals



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Pics on behalf of The Stunnah! Thanks you sam for the pics!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Those are some nice looking dogs! What's with allll of the chain leashes?!?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

What do you mean? chain leashes are more popular than nylon ones


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Some nice bulldogs I assume your doggy won right?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics! Love to see show pics


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

SHe got best pup of show 2010

Best of show









Best Opp of show


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Congrats she's beautiful and I am really liking that male wow !!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you D 

He is a beautiful boy he my brothers boy is his grandsire top side

this boy is his sire top side


>


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

MISSAPBT said:


>


Congrats Livy! Well deserved win

This dog I see Jeep am I right?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you Sadie up:

Hes a eastend/reids dog, quite far back in the ped tho


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

He's a good looking dog! I like him


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice dogs!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

wow Livy great pics, I am lovin all the red dogs in these pics. COngrats again on the wins, same to you Stunnah


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

FANTASTIC looking dogs!!!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Great looking dogs!! I admire the brindle with the gray muzzle!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Thank you D
> 
> He is a beautiful boy he my brothers boy is his grandsire top side
> 
> this boy is his sire top side


LOVE this guy

all these pup look amazing!!!!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Aireal, he is a stunning boy, very beautiful and well balanced all round dog. he is tightly bred my brother breed him


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Aireal, he is a stunning boy, very beautiful and well balanced all round dog. he is tightly bred my brother breed him


well he looks great!!! tell your brother he has my stamp of approval :clap: lol


----------

